# Anybody have a doseing chart for dry ferts?



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just got my dry ferts in but don't know how much to use?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

In one of the previous threads I gave you a link to the Chuck Gadd aquarium calculator. Download it, it's a great help.

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok I'm still confused. I'm new to this and I need something a little easier like you have a 75 gallon add this many table spoons of this on this day and this many on that day. is there something like seachem's chart?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will e-mail you something I have typed up 

For a 75g with about 65% of the substrate planted, 3wpg and pressurized Co2, I would use the following schedule:

Monday – 50% water change, add 1/2 tsp KNO3 and 1/8 tsp of KH2PO4
Tuesday – 15ml of trace mixture
Wednesday – 1/2 tsp KNO3 and 1/8 tsp of KH2PO4
Thursday – 15ml of trace mixture
Friday – 1/2 tsp KNO3 and 1/8 tsp of KH2PO4
Saturday – 15ml of trace mixture
Sunday – Relax and enjoy your tank! Repeat schedule starting with Monday.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I think Dale said you gave him something like that.


----------

